
Amazon left police 'dumbfounded' by asking them to intervene in warehouse strike - longdefeat
https://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-asked-police-in-spain-to-intervene-warehouse-strike-2018-11
======
sharemywin
"We put our associates first". Obviously, the employees are misinformed.

